# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Lente temperaturen in januari

## Niels

De komende week worden lenteachtige temperaturen verwacht. Op zich prima, alleen.. Het is januari! Dit betekent voor veel mensen geen goeds. Voor welke? De hooikoortspatienten. Jazeker, hooikoorts in januari. In de week vanaf 6 januari 2014 worden dus temperaturen van boven de 10 graden verwacht. De Elzen en de Hazelaars zullen tot bloei komen. 

Hebben jullie hooikoorts, en zo ja, wat zijn de effecten? Licht je antwoord hieronder toe!

----------


## R0661N

Helaas ben ik zelf ook iemand die last heeft van hooikoorts. Ik heb altijd branderige ogen dus gebruik ik oogdruppels. Het ligt er vooral aan wat je symptomen zijn. Heb je vooral een verstopte neus, dan kan een neusspray goed helpen. Naast deze plaatselijk werkende medicijnen zijn er ook tabletten. Deze werken in je hele lichaam en zorgen ervoor dat je slijmvliezen minder sterk op de pollen reageren.

----------


## Niels

Helemaal waar, R0661N! Het is alleen wel vaak even proberen wat het beste werkt!

----------

